# Preserve you right to kill the unborn. Vote Democrat 2022 !!!!



## thirteenknots (May 3, 2022)

Oh My Goodness, what an unorthodox " pitch " for Planned Parenthood.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521632679699091456


----------



## Mile High Dad (May 4, 2022)




----------

